

Bedscales - Effortless sleep and weight tracking - popeshoe
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/bedscales/bedscales-effortless-sleep-and-weight-tracking

======
FireBeyond
“It’s been four years of planning to come up with” this?

Forgive me for being cynical, but I guess none of the founders have been sick.
Most hospital beds do this.

I was going to talk about the pain of changing batteries, but it’s wired. So
now there’s a mess of wires under your bed. Ironic - the first line of the
Kickstarter is “say goodbye to wires...” (

How does this effectively measure sleep quality? 1) There’s no real research
that shows that quality or quantity of sleep can be quantified by movement
(other than an ‘obviously awake’ threshold), and 2) how about with two (or
more!) in the bed? How do you delineate? Can the device be used by multiple
users? Do you lose half the fidelity?

There’s a big chunk of discussion about ambient noise in the room (whilst
asleep?) CO2 levels (quick, name two ways to regulate CO2 in the home) - “with
another device”.

They want to patent this? As mentioned, hospital beds are often equipped with
both weight (for CVAs, bariatric and acute medical patients) and movement
(fall risks and similar).

There’s mention made of “the science behind this”. But that’s it. Literally
there’s these four words on “the science”.

